# Pashes has an ADORABLE little girl



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm posting this for two reasons. First, this is one of the cutest little faces I've seen on a young one. She's so adorable! Pashes Puppy

Second, I've not seen a major breeder advertise on their website before that a puppy has had liver bloodwork done. I'm sure some of them do have the liver bloodwork done (though not all of the major breeders do, I know that for a fact), but big kudos to Pashes for advertising that fact on their website :smilie_daumenpos: 

There've been so many, too many, SM members who've had babies affected by liver disease. IMO, it's a real positive development to see a major breeder acknowledge the importance of this, take steps to screen for it, and realize that it's a big plus in promoting their breeding program to prospective pet owners.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

You should have put a warning in your post. I do *not* under any circumstances need to be looking at pictures of little girls. She is 100% adorable! :wub:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

HAHAHA! I know exactly what you mean. I won't be adding another baby to my family for at least another several months, and, when I do, it's going to be another boy. But, dayum, if this little girl isn't about the cutest thing I've seen. :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

She is a doll baby! :wub: Beautiful face and coat, and a very reasonable price for a female.

I'm glad to see this liver testing is starting to become routine.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh wow... she is adorable :wub: :wub: . And I applaud them for having liver testing done and saying so right up front.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I shouldn't have looked. :smmadder: She is beyond adorable. :wub: :wub2: I want that little girl, i need another puppy like i need a hole in my head. :HistericalSmiley: It's good to see that the liver testing was done and saying so right up front. I so want that little girl. :yes:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

AWWWWW...what an adorable little girl! :wub: :wub2:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable. :wub: I love how fluffy and poofy she is. :wub2: I would love for Uno to have a sister!
I commend Pashes for saying they do the liver testing (and also hope they give you all the paperwork to have for the owner's files). I wish all breeders were required to do this.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Absolutely adorable, one of the cutest little faces I've ever seen. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Awwie she is adorable, I am sure she will be adopted soon! Pashes have beautiful puppies. :wub: *


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh she is adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I am soooo glad that breeders are starting to test liver enzymes before the puppies are sold, even though we know that conditions can be acquired. It's still a very very good thing to test early.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's just precious and the price is more on the decent side too.
She won't be for sale long!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I tried to send Pashes an email thanking them for their stand on the testing, but it didn't go through. Anyone know what their address might be now. The one on their website doesn't work. :shocked: 

......and YES that puppy is the cutest!! OMG!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a darling little girl... and kudos to them for doing liver testing....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i CANNOT add another dog to my house but OMG i want her...but no i will not. i hope she is already gone. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wonder if I close my eyes and make a wish, she would be mine,


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 13 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590785


> I wonder if I close my eyes and make a wish, she would be mine, [/B]


I bet it would work if you added $2,200.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

omg :wub: :wub: sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now getting over a very bad case of puppy fever so I have no business looking at cute puppies!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jun 13 2008, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590812


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 13 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590785





> I wonder if I close my eyes and make a wish, she would be mine, [/B]


I bet it would work if you added $2,200. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dah-dump-bump! :HistericalSmiley: Oh. Dee! :goof:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jun 13 2008, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590831


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jun 13 2008, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590812





> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 13 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590785





> I wonder if I close my eyes and make a wish, she would be mine, [/B]


I bet it would work if you added $2,200. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dah-dump-bump! :HistericalSmiley: Oh. Dee! :goof:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:rofl: :rofl:

That puppy is just adorable though! :wub2:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*If you are serious about that cutie-patootie :wub: you need to CALL. Most top tier breeders are pretty busy with their breeding programs and so do the internet thing intermittently.
Phone messages left usually get quicker reponses. 
They then call back when time is convenient for them.*


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jun 13 2008, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590758


> I tried to send Pashes an email thanking them for their stand on the testing, but it didn't go through. Anyone know what their address might be now. The one on their website doesn't work. :shocked:[/B]


What a great idea, Dee! If anyone has Pashes email address, could you post it here? I'd like to thank them too. If breeders start hearing thank you's from people on an internet message forum, maybe it'll increase their overall awareness of well-informed pet owners who watch and appreciate measures taken to protect the health of the breed.

I'm hoping someone on SM gets this little girl just so we can see more pictures of her. Cute cute cute. :wub:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

A breeder in Australia has a imported dog from Pashes. "Pashes Dare the Dream", but no one in Australia is allowed to buy a pup from any matings from him.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

She is sooooo cute and Pashes is to be commended for testing. However, I hope they test bile acids and not just ALT - BA's can be elevated even if ALT is normal.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (honeybun @ Jun 14 2008, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591191


> A breeder in Australia has a imported dog from Pashes. "Pashes Dare the Dream", but no one in Australia is allowed to buy a pup from any matings from him.[/B]


I'm confused... you mean the Australian gov't controls which dogs people can buy? Why in the world would these puppies not be allowed to be sold... especially if they have to be spayed/neutered. This doesn't make sense. Can you explain more ??


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Shes sooooo darn adorable I hope sometime from SM gets her! :wub: I would love to see her grow up! :wub:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 15 2008, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591218


> QUOTE (honeybun @ Jun 14 2008, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591191





> A breeder in Australia has a imported dog from Pashes. "Pashes Dare the Dream", but no one in Australia is allowed to buy a pup from any matings from him.[/B]


I'm confused... you mean the Australian gov't controls which dogs people can buy? Why in the world would these puppies not be allowed to be sold... especially if they have to be spayed/neutered. This doesn't make sense. Can you explain more ??
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry for confusing you a breeder from Australia has bought the dog and is expecting a litter from it and is advertising 
that puppies sired from that litter are not available for sale in Australia. That is what I mean't it appears that there are resctrictions on them placed by the breeder.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a FACE!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope she gets a lovely home!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

That is wonderful to see!!!

When you do call a breeder to ask about a puppy, ask what "liver testing" means. It it was just a chemistry panel or liver panel, that only tests liver enzymes. Paired bile acids also need to be done.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jun 14 2008, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591025


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jun 13 2008, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590758





> I tried to send Pashes an email thanking them for their stand on the testing, but it didn't go through. Anyone know what their address might be now. The one on their website doesn't work. :shocked:[/B]


What a great idea, Dee! If anyone has Pashes email address, could you post it here? I'd like to thank them too. If breeders start hearing thank you's from people on an internet message forum, maybe it'll increase their overall awareness of well-informed pet owners who watch and appreciate measures taken to protect the health of the breed.

I'm hoping someone on SM gets this little girl just so we can see more pictures of her. Cute cute cute. :wub: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Their email is working :brownbag: I just inquired if she was still available and here is her response:
*She was born Feb 24th. She has champion parents. Weight is about 3 pounds now. She has been vet checked, liver bloodwork done, 2 sets of shots. She a beautiful white coat, black nose and eyes and no eye stain. She has a good personality and eats well.
I want a really good home for her.

*[/i]<span style="font-family:Arial"> </span>

If I can convince hubby that I "need" her for my birthday.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 15 2008, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591591


> If I can convince hubby that I "need" her for my birthday. [/B]


Oh.My.Goodness! You really think you might get her for your birthday? Of course you "need" her! Just suggest to hubby that he log in to SM to ask your friends what he should get you for your birthday. I'm sure we'd all be happy to help.  

So when is your birthday?


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 15 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591550


> That is wonderful to see!!!
> 
> When you do call a breeder to ask about a puppy, ask what "liver testing" means. It it was just a chemistry panel or liver panel, that only tests liver enzymes. Paired bile acids also need to be done.[/B]


I know it sounds great but I wonder if liver testing really means all that much at such a young age. I am ignorant to this. So I am kinda of asking.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (1malt4me @ Jun 18 2008, 08:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592983


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 15 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591550





> That is wonderful to see!!!
> 
> When you do call a breeder to ask about a puppy, ask what "liver testing" means. It it was just a chemistry panel or liver panel, that only tests liver enzymes. Paired bile acids also need to be done.[/B]


I know it sounds great but I wonder if liver testing really means all that much at such a young age. I am ignorant to this. So I am kinda of asking.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, it means a lot. Paired bile acids are a test of liver perfusion. When performed at a young age, we can exclude acquired diseases from affecting the numbers. So you have a nice test to rule out liver shunt and to know if a dog has asymptomatic MVD so it does not undergo unnecessary testing in the future.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I was told by my vet that sometimes liver tests are a little higher than normal for Maltese so how can you really tell?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (1malt4me @ Jun 20 2008, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594133


> I was told by my vet that sometimes liver tests are a little higher than normal for Maltese so how can you really tell?[/B]


How can you really tell what?

As for Maltese bile acids being higher than normal, that does not mean that higher numbers in our breed are _normal_, it means that a higher than normal number of Maltese have _abnormal_ liver values. Most are asymptomatic MVD dogs who live long, healthy, happy lives and do not require medication or dietary management.

MaryH


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dakota:* Wow Mummy..der wis a whole tread abwout me on here.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 4 2008, 08:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600466


> *Dakota:* Wow Mummy..der wis a whole tread abwout me on here.[/B]


Cat's out of the bag, eh?  Dakota is pretty cute.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Boy am I tempted.  Hubby would kill me.

Nikki's great grandfather is from Pashes.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 18 2008, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593026


> QUOTE (1malt4me @ Jun 18 2008, 08:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592983





> QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 15 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=591550





> That is wonderful to see!!!
> 
> When you do call a breeder to ask about a puppy, ask what "liver testing" means. It it was just a chemistry panel or liver panel, that only tests liver enzymes. Paired bile acids also need to be done.[/B]


I know it sounds great but I wonder if liver testing really means all that much at such a young age. I am ignorant to this. So I am kinda of asking.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, it means a lot. Paired bile acids are a test of liver perfusion. When performed at a young age, we can exclude acquired diseases from affecting the numbers. So you have a nice test to rule out liver shunt and to know if a dog has asymptomatic MVD so it does not undergo unnecessary testing in the future.
[/B][/QUOTE]
This is the test that I am now performing on every puppy that I have. Thanks to SM and all of the wonderful information here. I would have never realised the problems in the Maltese Breed if not for this place *and* Bek74's thread about genetics. Thanks Joe and all of our wonderful members for opening my eyes. And helping me improve my program in another way! :SM Rocks!:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 4 2008, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600466


> *Dakota:* Wow Mummy..der wis a whole tread abwout me on here.[/B]



So fess up phoxxymaltese! Show us this boy. :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 4 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600560


> QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 4 2008, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600466





> *Dakota:* Wow Mummy..der wis a whole tread abwout me on here.[/B]



So fess up phoxxymaltese! Show us this boy. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes we want Dakota pictures!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 4 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600560


> QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 4 2008, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600466





> *Dakota:* Wow Mummy..der wis a whole tread abwout me on here.[/B]



So fess up phoxxymaltese! Show us this boy. :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dee I think he is a she.......we want to see Dakota!!! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 4 2008, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600586


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 4 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600560





> QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 4 2008, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600466





> *Dakota:* Wow Mummy..der wis a whole tread abwout me on here.[/B]



So fess up phoxxymaltese! Show us this boy. :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dee I think he is a she.......we want to see Dakota!!! :Happy_Dance:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Correct..Miss Dakota is also known as "Miss Priss." I've always loved the name Dakota and I love Dakota Fanning as an actress. She is a total princess. I will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Wait! Are you saying that your Dakota..Miss Priss  ...is the fluff from Pashes that started this thread...or am I all off track??


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 5 2008, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600801


> I think you should go for it.
> I like alot of breeds but the Maltese to me has the best personality and it's so close to being like a human personality. They are sooooo smart and when you look into their eyes they are human eyes not dog eyes :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 5 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600905


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 4 2008, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600586





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 4 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600560





> QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 4 2008, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600466





> *Dakota:* Wow Mummy..der wis a whole tread abwout me on here.[/B]



So fess up phoxxymaltese! Show us this boy. :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dee I think he is a she.......we want to see Dakota!!! :Happy_Dance:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Correct..Miss Dakota is also known as "Miss Priss." I've always loved the name Dakota and I love Dakota Fanning as an actress. She is a total princess. I will post pics as soon as I can.
[/B][/QUOTE]

congrats, i cant wait to see pictures of Miss Dakota :wub: :wub: :wub: i love pashes babies.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Jul 5 2008, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600948


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 5 2008, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600801





> I think you should go for it.
> I like alot of breeds but the Maltese to me has the best personality and it's so close to being like a human personality. They are sooooo smart and when you look into their eyes they are human eyes not dog eyes :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 5 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600905


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 4 2008, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600586





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 4 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600560





> QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 4 2008, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600466





> *Dakota:* Wow Mummy..der wis a whole tread abwout me on here.[/B]



So fess up phoxxymaltese! Show us this boy. :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dee I think he is a she.......we want to see Dakota!!! :Happy_Dance:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Correct..Miss Dakota is also known as "Miss Priss." I've always loved the name Dakota and I love Dakota Fanning as an actress. She is a total princess. I will post pics as soon as I can.
[/B][/QUOTE]

congrats, i cant wait to see pictures of Miss Dakota :wub: :wub: :wub: i love pashes babies.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Jadey , how did my quote from a different thread get here??? :blink:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35902


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ive been knowing this secret  ...and she is a cutie


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

WHAT is the secret??


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Jul 5 2008, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600948


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 5 2008, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600801





> I think you should go for it.
> I like alot of breeds but the Maltese to me has the best personality and it's so close to being like a human personality. They are sooooo smart and when you look into their eyes they are human eyes not dog eyes :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 5 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600905


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 4 2008, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600586





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 4 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600560





> QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 4 2008, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600466





> *Dakota:* Wow Mummy..der wis a whole tread abwout me on here.[/B]



So fess up phoxxymaltese! Show us this boy. :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dee I think he is a she.......we want to see Dakota!!! :Happy_Dance:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Correct..Miss Dakota is also known as "Miss Priss." I've always loved the name Dakota and I love Dakota Fanning as an actress. She is a total princess. I will post pics as soon as I can.
[/B][/QUOTE]

congrats, i cant wait to see pictures of Miss Dakota :wub: :wub: :wub: i love pashes babies.
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (SpringHasSprung @ Jul 5 2008, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601044


> WHAT is the secret??[/B]


Phoxxymaltese got this adorable little girl. Her name is Dakota. And we are awaiting the pics. 

Congrats btw!!


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

By "this little girl"...do you mean the girl from Pashes at the beginning of this thread?


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Please pardon my repeated questions about this...and I'm not getting what I consider a clear-cut answer...but I'm looking like a fool with all these questions because I'm more than a little confused because I personally flew from Chicago to Dallas on June 17 and picked this fluff up from Sheila herself at the Dallas airport.

Perhaps there's another explanation here? If so, I'd love to unravel this.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

QUOTE (SpringHasSprung @ Jul 5 2008, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601059


> Please pardon my repeated questions about this...and I'm not getting what I consider a clear-cut answer...but I'm looking like a fool with all these questions because I'm more than a little confused because I personally flew from Chicago to Dallas on June 17 and picked this fluff up from Sheila herself at the Dallas airport.
> 
> Perhaps there's another explanation here? If so, I'd love to unravel this.[/B]


Perhaps you picked up her sister as Sheila did explain to me that my little one was one of two in that litter (two females).


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I know that she had one sister. Sheila told me that she was keeping her sister.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess she changed her mind. :wub:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

So when did you pick up Summer's sister? :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm SO glad this has been sorted out :smheat: it was like watching a tennis match!! SO you both ended up with gorgeous little girls! Now can we have some pictures. :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana:


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 5 2008, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601068


> I'm SO glad this has been sorted out :smheat: it was like watching a tennis match!! SO you both ended up with gorgeous little girls! Now can we have some pictures. :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana:[/B]


Uhhhh..I don't know about this being sorted out. But with both girls coming from Pashes, they can't help but be cuties.  Dakota's (Miss Priss as Sheila called her) picture is in my avatar.

SpringHasSprung, I would be interested in seeing your little girl. Oh and check your PM.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I would dearly love to put Summer's picture on here if I could figure out how the heck to do it! She looks just like the picture on Pashes site, but I cut off her topknot.

Your new baby is adorable as well. Congratulations!


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I see that there is an instructional on How To Post Pictures. Summer is sound asleep right now, but I promise to figure out the picture thing and post her picture here tomorrow.

I find it very VERY cool that we have sisters and can keep in touch about them.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

This is so kewl. I am glad I was not watching table tennis though while Proxxymaltese was trying to figure it out. *LOL*

Congratulations go out to both of you. I know that you both have healthy beautiful babies.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Thank you Becky! I think it's very cool as well.

Phoxxy...can you say what part of the country you are in? How great would it be to get them together sometime!? We also have a 1 1/2 year old named Spring, so it could be a threesome. LOL


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I believe she's from TX from her previous post.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Oh, sorry. Must have missed the Texas part. Thanks!


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

This is Summer, born 2/24/08....










And this is Summer with her big sister, Spring...










Now let's hope I did this right!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Awwww!!! What cutie pies!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Thanks! As you all well know, they are a joy beyond words. The personalities of these little sweeties is just so loving, yet so full of fun!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a little cutie Summer is :wub: Now we need pictures of Dakota


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Thank you Debbie.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Phoxxy, I hope you post more pictures of your beautiful Dakota girl. I'd really like to stay in touch for the sisters!


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh most definitely..I plan to post pics. :thmbup: Her pics are on my hubby's computer and he's in Brazil. He will return home this week, so I will try to post some this weekend. She is so precious. We love her so much. She has quite a personality.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

GREAT! I so look forward to it! :hump:


----------



## Blizzy (Jun 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jun 13 2008, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590652


> I'm posting this for two reasons. First, this is one of the cutest little faces I've seen on a young one. She's so adorable! Pashes Puppy
> 
> Second, I've not seen a major breeder advertise on their website before that a puppy has had liver bloodwork done. I'm sure some of them do have the liver bloodwork done (though not all of the major breeders do, I know that for a fact), but big kudos to Pashes for advertising that fact on their website :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> There've been so many, too many, SM members who've had babies affected by liver disease. IMO, it's a real positive development to see a major breeder acknowledge the importance of this, take steps to screen for it, and realize that it's a big plus in promoting their breeding program to prospective pet owners.[/B]


Hi,

i'm new to SM and have been just sitting back reading all the post and learning. I want to add a female to my family and I saw the picture on Pashes website http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html.

Noticed many of you commenting on the pricing is fair, but I don't see a price listed? Also, noticed many of you commenting on how the puppy has been liver shunt tested, and I don't see that either. i'm interested in this little pup as she is a cutie, and seems as if this person is reputable amongst the Sm community, but I contacted the owner and she advised the pup has not been liver shunt tested. Just wanted to know any thoughts on the breeder. She said that the puppy will be to small to show averaging around 4 and a half fully grown. What is the optimal for showing if anyone knows? Thoughts? I'd take a flight out to Miami and pick her up if I decide to move forward..


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE (Blizzy @ Jul 14 2008, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605353


> QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jun 13 2008, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590652





> I'm posting this for two reasons. First, this is one of the cutest little faces I've seen on a young one. She's so adorable! Pashes Puppy
> 
> Second, I've not seen a major breeder advertise on their website before that a puppy has had liver bloodwork done. I'm sure some of them do have the liver bloodwork done (though not all of the major breeders do, I know that for a fact), but big kudos to Pashes for advertising that fact on their website :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> There've been so many, too many, SM members who've had babies affected by liver disease. IMO, it's a real positive development to see a major breeder acknowledge the importance of this, take steps to screen for it, and realize that it's a big plus in promoting their breeding program to prospective pet owners.[/B]


Hi,

i'm new to SM and have been just sitting back reading all the post and learning. I want to add a female to my family and I saw the picture on Pashes website http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html.

Noticed many of you commenting on the pricing is fair, but I don't see a price listed? Also, noticed many of you commenting on how the puppy has been liver shunt tested, and I don't see that either. i'm interested in this little pup as she is a cutie, and seems as if this person is reputable amongst the Sm community, but I contacted the owner and she advised the pup has not been liver shunt tested. Just wanted to know any thoughts on the breeder. She said that the puppy will be to small to show averaging around 4 and a half fully grown. What is the optimal for showing if anyone knows? Thoughts? I'd take a flight out to Miami and pick her up if I decide to move forward..
[/B][/QUOTE]

The page has changed since this was origionally posted. The pup she is offering on her website is not one of hers. The origional one that was posted did list a price and said that she had liver testing done. Show quality is betwen 4 and 6 lbs, so I don't know why she said that she will be too small to show. (I don't know much about showing at all)


----------



## Blizzy (Jun 27, 2008)

QUOTE (jazak @ Jul 14 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605354


> QUOTE (Blizzy @ Jul 14 2008, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605353





> QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jun 13 2008, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590652





> I'm posting this for two reasons. First, this is one of the cutest little faces I've seen on a young one. She's so adorable! Pashes Puppy
> 
> Second, I've not seen a major breeder advertise on their website before that a puppy has had liver bloodwork done. I'm sure some of them do have the liver bloodwork done (though not all of the major breeders do, I know that for a fact), but big kudos to Pashes for advertising that fact on their website :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> There've been so many, too many, SM members who've had babies affected by liver disease. IMO, it's a real positive development to see a major breeder acknowledge the importance of this, take steps to screen for it, and realize that it's a big plus in promoting their breeding program to prospective pet owners.[/B]


Hi,

i'm new to SM and have been just sitting back reading all the post and learning. I want to add a female to my family and I saw the picture on Pashes website http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html.

Noticed many of you commenting on the pricing is fair, but I don't see a price listed? Also, noticed many of you commenting on how the puppy has been liver shunt tested, and I don't see that either. i'm interested in this little pup as she is a cutie, and seems as if this person is reputable amongst the Sm community, but I contacted the owner and she advised the pup has not been liver shunt tested. Just wanted to know any thoughts on the breeder. She said that the puppy will be to small to show averaging around 4 and a half fully grown. What is the optimal for showing if anyone knows? Thoughts? I'd take a flight out to Miami and pick her up if I decide to move forward..
[/B][/QUOTE]

The page has changed since this was origionally posted. The pup she is offering on her website is not one of hers. The origional one that was posted did list a price and said that she had liver testing done. Show quality is betwen 4 and 6 lbs, so I don't know why she said that she will be too small to show. (I don't know much about showing at all)
[/B][/QUOTE]


I understand. i don't usually post to forums, I just read them. So I didn't realize the date difference. Thank you for clearing that up. Still, i'm wondering about the pup posted on pashes website now. The lady suzanne told me that Ch. Pashes Poetic Justice of Sun Isle is the father of the puppy. At this point, I don't mind taking a flight out to get my puppy. I like to travel. Not sure about this particular pup though..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Although the standard says under 7 lbs with 4-6 preferred, most breeders will not breed females under 5 lbs. And since the whole point of showing it to evaluate breeding stock, there would be no point in keeping and showing a female you would not breed.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Blizzy @ Jul 14 2008, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605361


> QUOTE (jazak @ Jul 14 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605354





> QUOTE (Blizzy @ Jul 14 2008, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605353





> QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jun 13 2008, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590652





> I'm posting this for two reasons. First, this is one of the cutest little faces I've seen on a young one. She's so adorable! Pashes Puppy
> 
> Second, I've not seen a major breeder advertise on their website before that a puppy has had liver bloodwork done. I'm sure some of them do have the liver bloodwork done (though not all of the major breeders do, I know that for a fact), but big kudos to Pashes for advertising that fact on their website :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> There've been so many, too many, SM members who've had babies affected by liver disease. IMO, it's a real positive development to see a major breeder acknowledge the importance of this, take steps to screen for it, and realize that it's a big plus in promoting their breeding program to prospective pet owners.[/B]


Hi,

i'm new to SM and have been just sitting back reading all the post and learning. I want to add a female to my family and I saw the picture on Pashes website http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html.

Noticed many of you commenting on the pricing is fair, but I don't see a price listed? Also, noticed many of you commenting on how the puppy has been liver shunt tested, and I don't see that either. i'm interested in this little pup as she is a cutie, and seems as if this person is reputable amongst the Sm community, but I contacted the owner and she advised the pup has not been liver shunt tested. Just wanted to know any thoughts on the breeder. She said that the puppy will be to small to show averaging around 4 and a half fully grown. What is the optimal for showing if anyone knows? Thoughts? I'd take a flight out to Miami and pick her up if I decide to move forward..
[/B][/QUOTE]

The page has changed since this was origionally posted. The pup she is offering on her website is not one of hers. The origional one that was posted did list a price and said that she had liver testing done. Show quality is betwen 4 and 6 lbs, so I don't know why she said that she will be too small to show. (I don't know much about showing at all)
[/B][/QUOTE]


I understand. i don't usually post to forums, I just read them. So I didn't realize the date difference. Thank you for clearing that up. Still, i'm wondering about the pup posted on pashes website now. The lady suzanne told me that Ch. Pashes Poetic Justice of Sun Isle is the father of the puppy. At this point, I don't mind taking a flight out to get my puppy. I like to travel. Not sure about this particular pup though..
[/B][/QUOTE]

It doesn't look like you would have to travel as her friend's pup is located in Miami. You could request a bile acid test to be done before you picked her up. Pashes has a wonderful reputation, so I would be extremely surprised if she would post a puppy available for a friend that wasn't reputable, but that would be my own personal assumption.


----------



## Blizzy (Jun 27, 2008)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Jul 15 2008, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605638


> QUOTE (Blizzy @ Jul 14 2008, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605361





> QUOTE (jazak @ Jul 14 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605354





> QUOTE (Blizzy @ Jul 14 2008, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605353





> QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jun 13 2008, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590652





> I'm posting this for two reasons. First, this is one of the cutest little faces I've seen on a young one. She's so adorable! Pashes Puppy
> 
> Second, I've not seen a major breeder advertise on their website before that a puppy has had liver bloodwork done. I'm sure some of them do have the liver bloodwork done (though not all of the major breeders do, I know that for a fact), but big kudos to Pashes for advertising that fact on their website :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> There've been so many, too many, SM members who've had babies affected by liver disease. IMO, it's a real positive development to see a major breeder acknowledge the importance of this, take steps to screen for it, and realize that it's a big plus in promoting their breeding program to prospective pet owners.[/B]


Hi,

i'm new to SM and have been just sitting back reading all the post and learning. I want to add a female to my family and I saw the picture on Pashes website http://www.pashesmaltese.com/maltese_puppies.html.

Noticed many of you commenting on the pricing is fair, but I don't see a price listed? Also, noticed many of you commenting on how the puppy has been liver shunt tested, and I don't see that either. i'm interested in this little pup as she is a cutie, and seems as if this person is reputable amongst the Sm community, but I contacted the owner and she advised the pup has not been liver shunt tested. Just wanted to know any thoughts on the breeder. She said that the puppy will be to small to show averaging around 4 and a half fully grown. What is the optimal for showing if anyone knows? Thoughts? I'd take a flight out to Miami and pick her up if I decide to move forward..
[/B][/QUOTE]

The page has changed since this was origionally posted. The pup she is offering on her website is not one of hers. The origional one that was posted did list a price and said that she had liver testing done. Show quality is betwen 4 and 6 lbs, so I don't know why she said that she will be too small to show. (I don't know much about showing at all)
[/B][/QUOTE]


I understand. i don't usually post to forums, I just read them. So I didn't realize the date difference. Thank you for clearing that up. Still, i'm wondering about the pup posted on pashes website now. The lady suzanne told me that Ch. Pashes Poetic Justice of Sun Isle is the father of the puppy. At this point, I don't mind taking a flight out to get my puppy. I like to travel. Not sure about this particular pup though..
[/B][/QUOTE]

It doesn't look like you would have to travel as her friend's pup is located in Miami. You could request a bile acid test to be done before you picked her up. Pashes has a wonderful reputation, so I would be extremely surprised if she would post a puppy available for a friend that wasn't reputable, but that would be my own personal assumption.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, I appreciate your opinion. I'm from New York though, so I would have to travel ( which is fine). Thanks again to all for your thoughts.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 5 2008, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600962


> QUOTE (Jadey @ Jul 5 2008, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600948





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 5 2008, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600801





> I think you should go for it.
> I like alot of breeds but the Maltese to me has the best personality and it's so close to being like a human personality. They are sooooo smart and when you look into their eyes they are human eyes not dog eyes :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 5 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600905


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 4 2008, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600586





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 4 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600560





> QUOTE (phoxxymaltese @ Jul 4 2008, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600466





> *Dakota:* Wow Mummy..der wis a whole tread abwout me on here.[/B]



So fess up phoxxymaltese! Show us this boy. :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dee I think he is a she.......we want to see Dakota!!! :Happy_Dance:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Correct..Miss Dakota is also known as "Miss Priss." I've always loved the name Dakota and I love Dakota Fanning as an actress. She is a total princess. I will post pics as soon as I can.
[/B][/QUOTE]

congrats, i cant wait to see pictures of Miss Dakota :wub: :wub: :wub: i love pashes babies.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Jadey , how did my quote from a different thread get here??? :blink:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35902
[/B][/QUOTE]

lol i have no idea! i think i meant to quote you on that thread but it linked into here :smilie_tischkante: lol sorry about that!


----------

